# Ghostbusters 3: "Ok, ich bin dabei!" Bill Murray nun doch an Bord



## MarcHatke (8. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ghostbusters 3: "Ok, ich bin dabei!" Bill Murray nun doch an Bord* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ghostbusters 3: "Ok, ich bin dabei!" Bill Murray nun doch an Bord


----------



## sergejfehrlich (8. Januar 2013)

prüft eure quellen mal besser. die meldung ist alt und war ein fake.


----------



## Snowborn (8. Januar 2013)

sergejfehrlich schrieb:


> prüft eure quellen mal besser. die meldung ist alt und war ein fake.


 
Dann nenne uns doch mal die Quelle, die es als Fake entlarvt.


----------



## OutsiderXE (8. Januar 2013)

ich hab mal etwas gesucht.Anscheinend stammt die Ursprungsmeldung von dieser Parodie-Seite (http://superofficialnews.com/bill-murray-signs-on-for-ghostbusters-3/)


----------



## z3ro22 (8. Januar 2013)

Das wird sicher geil Ghostbuster im Redner alter xD


----------



## DoomMetaller (8. Januar 2013)

Ob nun Fake oder nicht... Ich frag mich ob es nicht besser ist manche Originale nicht doch einfach "Ruhen" zu lassen ?!? Wenn ich an Indy 5 usw. denke... ne, ich brauch kein Ghostbusters 3, da schau ich mir lieber die 2 Originale an !


----------



## spekedaja (9. Januar 2013)

DoomMetaller schrieb:


> Ob nun Fake oder nicht... Ich frag mich ob es nicht besser ist manche Originale nicht doch einfach "Ruhen" zu lassen ?!? Wenn ich an Indy 5 usw. denke... ne, ich brauch kein Ghostbusters 3, da schau ich mir lieber die 2 Originale an !


 
Ich denke nicht das man diese 2 Film Serien miteinander vergleichen kann. Ghostbusters 3 wird für die Fans gemacht und nicht so wie Indy fürs Geld´und hey Bill Murry ist ein garant für übertrieben gute Filme


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Januar 2013)

Selbst wenn der dritte Film nie kommen sollte, die Cineasten unter uns Gamern kommen doch schon mit "Ghostbusters - The Game" voll auf ihre Kosten. Für mich das beste Filmlizenz-Spiel der letzten Jahre. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Und billig bekommt man es auch.


----------



## Worrel (9. Januar 2013)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> Das wird sicher geil Ghostbuster im Redner alter xD


Wußte bisher nicht, daß man ein besonderes Alter haben muß, um Reden schwingen zu können ...


----------

